# Is it safe?



## bswartzwelder (Nov 28, 2014)

I know that most of the things which are done by the people on this forum involve some form of danger. I also know that there is very little which can be done safely while indoors. So, here's my question: Can I safely put gold powder which has been refined and washed as per Harold's method in my Handi-Melt furnace and melt it and then pour it into a mold indoors?

I have been thinking about this and have tried to find anything which would prevent me from doing this. Since the gold is pure and has been washed, there should be no chemicals to give off fumes. The only dangers I can think of are the mechanical ones of what happens if it spills? Am I over looking something here?


----------



## Lou (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, if you are sure to use safe habits when handling molten metals, particularly by using seasoned molds that have been thoroughly heated and sooted. Ventilation still suggested.


For a moment, I thought this was a_ Marathon Man_ thread.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2014)

Haha Lou. Nice one.

I once put some gold plated wire into a furnace indoors when I first started out, before I joined GRF, in a garage with the door open. I'm ashamed to admit that I did it but the damage I did to my lungs from the fumes took two months to clear up. Hardly surprising since (as I discovered later) it was a Beryllium alloy under the gold. It was a one off dose but the damage was bad, and fortunately I have no long term scarring but it was extremely unpleasant.

It's not something I'm proud of doing but suffice to say I never ever melt anything without proper precautions. 

Hope that provides a little insight, as embarrassing as it is to say it publicly.

Regards

Jon


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I plan on doing this in an area that is well ventilated.

The plan is to first place a large metal tray maybe with a thin layer of sand on it. Then place a hot plate on/in that. On top of the hot plate will be my mold (it's graphite). That will heat the mold . Next put my gold powder into the furnace and set the temperature to 2000 degrees. After 30 minutes, remove the cap from the furnace and pour. An alternative would be to use tongs and just remove the part from the furnace which contains the gold and pour using the tongs.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 28, 2014)

Jon,

Since you've "come out" about your experience, how about describing it over in the Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer? thread? It's another good example for new members.

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2014)

Sure Dave I'll do that.


----------

